# 10 consejos para el hobbysta electrónico



## Vegetal Digital

Lean esto esta muy bueno.

10 consejos para un programador novato


----------



## electrodan

Geek, geek, geek geek, geeeeek! En todos lados ven "GEEK"!!!!!! :evil::evil::evil::evil:QUE, AHORA ACASO LOS PROGRAMADORES TAMBIÉN TENEMOS QUE SER GEEKS?! Un programador de microcontroladores no tiene NADA que ve con los geeks.:evil:
Movido al foro de microcontroldores.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

Buenisimo... buenisimo...  todo el mundo deberia leer este articulo, asi que ya esta como destacado.....


----------



## Vegetal Digital

WIKIPEDIA dijo:
			
		

> Suele entenderse como _Geek_ a una persona que prefiere la concentración y la dedicación hacia sus intereses, trabajo o aficiones; las cuales normalmente son de carácter técnico o, más bien, tecnológico; en vez de hacer cosas que toda persona común y corriente hace (salir, divertirse, ir a fiestas, etc.).


¿Y que problema hay si los programadores (o cualquier persona) decide hacer ese tipo de vida?


----------



## RaFFa

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> ¿Y que problema hay si los programadores (o cualquier persona) decide hacer ese tipo de vida?



Yo creo que eso es mas bien una cuestion de gustos, no creo que por que una persona no le guste salir y hacer lo que todo el mundo hace sea un geek, simplemente, algunos tenemos personalidades y sencillamente eso no nos gusta (les comprendo por que yo tambien soy asi y no lo veo como lo ven en el articulo), Por lo demas... el articulo esta de lujo. Un saludo


----------



## Alejandro Segad

Hola.
Los consejos parecen muy razonables 
Las calificaciones de Geek o Nerd son usadas para segregar a alguien que tiene éxito donde el común de la gente no lo tiene (se llama envidia), así que si te califican de este modo, puedo asegurarte que vas por la buena senda. Cuando termine el período de adolescencia (que suele durar mas allá de los 20...) es probable que quienes te llamen de este modo pasen a ser tus subordinados ;-) jajaja !!!
Los envidiosos envidian el éxito pero no las horas de trabajo. Ellos quieren éxito enlatado, que obviamente no existe, y ante la frustración reaccionan de esa manera.
No tengas miedo de las calificaciones. Debes ser tu mismo.

Un abrazo, geeks y nerds !


----------



## electrodan

Siento el off-topic, pero va a ser necesario. A lo que iba:
Claro que un programador puede ser lo que se le cante, pero el programar no tiene nada que ver con la vida social u otros aspectos de la vida del programador. Lo que no me gusta es que asocien "programador" con un estilo de vida,* porque no lo es*. Odio que se le adjunten esas etiquetas a las personas, y mas cuando es un adjetivo denigrante, al estilo de "nerd" y cosas por el etilo.
Aclaro que yo no me considero geek ni friki ni nada de eso (quizás alguna otra cosa si), pero los adjetivos que me adjunten me dan igual.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

Siempre que alguien hace algo que la mayoria de la gente (lease la borregada) considere dificil  automaticamente lo tacharan de "diferente", "superdotado", "raro", similares y conexos.... 

En lo personal me da igual si me ponen motes positivos o negativos.... si me gusta lo uso... si no me gusta simplemente lo ignoro y listo...


----------



## Ashram

Jajaja, los consejos están geniales, me recuerdan a cuando programaba sólo por divertirme en turbopascal 7 (tiene años de obsoleto), pase horas y horas frente a mi computadora, y de repente, nada funcionaba!!!. Entonces fijaba la mirada en la nada y después de dar unas 1000 vueltas en círculo, mágicamente encontraba un error obvio, entonces lo corregia y me daba cuenta que de todas maneras no funcionaba, así que iniciaba de nuevo a dar vueltas en círculo sin encontrar el error, de repente mientras dormia me atacaba el código fuente, soñaba con él y de vez en cuando me despertaba con la respuesta, de lo contrario era una mala pesadilla. jejeje buenos tiempos en que hacer una ventana en la computadora te costaba un ojo de la cara. 
      En electrónica también pasan cosas así, pero hay que tener ánimo, sirven el datasheet, los libros y los amigos que dan buenos consejos. 

Gracias por compartir los consejos !


----------



## Nepper

Che! pero que buen artículo, me hizo recordar todo mi vida de electrónico hasta el día de la fecha, en donde aprendí indirectamente todos esos puntos (incluyendo el de google )
Recuerdo que para el colegio tubimos que hacer un proyecto con pic, eramos un grupo de 3, yo programé y simule todo, y a su vez, junto con mi compañero, diseñamos toda la plaqueta, y el otro se rascaban .
La cosa que al finalizarlo no podíamos hacerlo andar, 1 semana viendo la plaqueta, el programa, todo.... pero nada servía, seguía sin funcionar!!! de repente se me ocurre ver con el osciloscopio, cuando se lo pedimos al profe nos pregunta -:¿para que lo quieren?, es dijital, no van a ver nada mas que señal cuadrada- pero cuando vimos las señal cuadrada, resulta que había un pico de interferencia impresionante que el pic lo tomaba como un 1 lógico siempre, y no lo podíamos evitar.
El día de la entrega teníamos que dejarlo funcionando, pero no lo lograbamos... llega el tercero del grupo, el que no hiso nada y le contamos toda la historia, y le dijimos, si lo haces andar aprobamos... yo me voy un rato a "distenderme" y sin darme cuenta (yo me encontraba en otro aula de taller) el profesor llega a evaluarnos, cuando vuelvo, veo al profesor y pienso "huy no, justo nos evalua con el que menos sabe del proyecto", me acerco rápidamente a mi grupo, y veo que está andando...
¿que paso? resulta que el pibe encontro un capacitor tirado en el piso, y lo puso en corto con masa y la pista donde encontramos la interferencia... y andubo... 
El trabajo en quipo resultó al fin...

Pero bueno, muy buen material, que a su vez no solo es válido para la electrónica....
Me vinieron ganas de programar pic otra vez...

PD: 
*Principio de Intercambio Equivalente:* hay que dar algo de un determinado valor para conseguir algo del mismo valor.
​Che, muy buena serie....


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Jajajaa, que suerte tuvo!!! mira si estaba en corto y hacia más cagadas!!!!
que nota les pusieron por el proyecto?


----------



## sebitronic

Yo leo siempre desta revista y si de verdad les gusta la electronica si emportar el nivel en que se encuentren esta revista es de mucha ayuda, y ni les cuento lo que les va a gustar esta revista si son GEEK's como yo.

PD: Tambien es mi pagina de inicio.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

sebitronic dijo:


> Yo leo siempre desta revista y si de verdad les gusta la electronica si emportar el nivel en que se encuentren esta revista es de mucha ayuda, y ni les cuento lo que les va a gustar esta revista si son GEEK's como yo.
> 
> PD: Tambien es mi pagina de inicio.



es verdad, es muy buena. No solamente trae de electronica, sino tambien de software, hardware, ciencias, juegos...
Me gustaria tener algún tomo pero no encontre kiosco que la venda


----------



## sfg88

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> es verdad, es muy buena. No solamente trae de electronica, sino tambien de software, hardware, ciencias, juegos...
> Me gustaria tener algún tomo pero no encontre kiosco que la venda



Creo que neoteo no tiene revista, es decir para descargar y mucho menos impresa, esa pagina es estupenda, a lo menos el Sr. Mario Sacco (autor del artículo), publico varios artículos mas aparte de este sobre electronica, son buenisimos, los recomiendo a todos.

Artículos referentes a electrónica (NeoTeo)

son como 12 páginas.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Los de Mario Sacco son los mejores explicados


----------



## sebitronic

Fijense que hay un transmisor multibanda que esta buenisimo, tengo pensado hacerlo durante el verano y lo mejor de todo es que tiene interface con la pc atravez de USB.


----------



## Juanjogc

Independientemente de si se es Geek o no, el artículo es buenísimo, sobre todo para los que empiezan en éste mundillo. Los que llevamos algo más de tiempo programando y luchando con ese circuito que no hace exactamente lo que queremos, ésto lo hemos aprendido con el paso de los años, pero no está de más recordarlo de vez en cuando.
Sencillamente buenísimo


----------



## Unikfriend

Muy buenos consejos, ahora solo hay que ponerlos en pratica...


----------



## Pelelalo

Muy buenos, sobre todo las comparaciones.


----------



## Nepper

10 Consejos del programador novato dijo:
			
		

> Si ante el menor inconveniente acudes a otras personas para que te resuelvan los problemas, *nunca aprenderás lo suficiente*. Además, cuando te den la solución a tu problema,* no sabrás entender que dicha solución sólo la pudiste obtener allí porque no tienes idea de lo que buscas*.  Todos siempre necesitamos una ayuda hasta en la tontería más  insignificante, pero la comodidad y la holgazanería de que otros te  hagan el trabajo no es un buen negocio para un programador. Por último,  si pides ayuda, demuestra haber hecho tus intentos de solución contando  lo que has realizado y los resultados que has obtenido. Si no haces  nada, y sólo te limitas a pegar el enunciado que te han dado tus  profesores, no esperes que alguien te ayude.


Yo ya me encuentro muy feliz programando PLC... hace un año que trabajo acá, y cuando empecé, solo sabia el prendido y apagado de un motor con un logo.
Hoy ya me encuentro programando 2 marcas distintas de PLC, configuración de redes industriales y ahora empesé a meterme con los robots...

¿que tiene que ver esto con el texto citado? bueno... mi compañero de trabajo... está 6 meses antes que yo trabajando, el quiere ser programador, y recien ahora (1 año y medio despues) está haciendo su programa...
Como yo trabajo a veces en la planta de los clientes, justo me toco un cliente que tiene wifi con internet (aunque muy poca señal), con lo que puedo comunicarme con mis oficinas y colegas via e-mail.
Este compañero, me envía unos 4 e-mails por día para preguntarme como se hace tal cosa... y por momentos no le pude responder porque realmente estabamos ocupados con un robot que no andaba. Al rato que no le respondo, me envía un mensaje de texto diciendo que me mandó un e-mail :enfadado:

A mi, me dijeron a los 3 meses de haber entrado a trabajar "Nepper, hacete un programa de PLC para un robot" 
No sabía donde meterme... el que manejaba el robot me decía "yo te mando esto y vos me respondes esto" y yo no cazaba una XD
Pero me las arreglé, revicé otros programas con robot, le pedí el manual del robot, me fijé cómo envía las señales, qué es lo que envía, que hace cada señal.... seguí los *10 pasos* intuitivamente...

Ahora, este flaco me roba tiempo de mi trabajo, tiempo valioso, porque hay que tener un robot parado 6 hs y no saber que ca**jo pasa... y encima quiere que le diga cómo hacer que la panel view reconozca al PLC paso por paso y explicarle el concepto y teoría de las memorias PLC-PANELVIEW y cómo se interpretan unas a las otras!!!???

no... que haga cómo hise yo.... que agarre el manual... o que le pregunte a mi jefe XD
Pero no... al jefe no se le pregunta eso... no se a que le tiene miedo

Mi jefe siempre dice "Pregunten", pero claro, preguntando de la forma que dicen los *10 pasos*
Tanto es así, que aún, una gran pregunta tan estupida en el ambiente Electrónica industrial, mi jefe no me regaño (o por lo menos no tanto) ya que le demostré que realmente estaba confundido...
Le había preguntado si los contactores se ponen en serie o paralelo. 
Justamente no me echó (del trabajo), porque le di toda una explicación de teoría de circuitos explicando las ventajas y desventajas de la conección serie y paralelo de bobinas, pero el me la refutó con la ley de ohm.
En si el tenía toda la razón, pero bueno, me entró la duda. Y fué por todo el análisis que hice, que me dijo "NO, estás equivocado". Luego me preguntó si eso no lo había visto en la universidad.... bué... no viene al hecho... me fuí por las ramas...

La cosa es que sí soy de preguntarle a mi jefe, pero siguiendo firmemente el enunciado citado a continuación





> *Por último,  si pides ayuda, demuestra haber hecho tus intentos de  solución contando  lo que has realizado y los resultados que has  obtenido.*


 Pero mi compañero no lo hace, porque sabe que sus preguntas molestan, y molestan por todo lo que* Los 10 Pasos* dicen que no hay que hacer

Bueno... tal vez piensen que soy un f*** (Persona con malas intenciones)... pero creo que le hago bien al no responderle ciertas cosas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nepper dijo:


> Bueno... tal vez piensen que soy un f*** (Persona con malas intenciones)... pero creo que le hago bien al no responderle ciertas cosas...


Y a riesgo de no parecer muy simpático, NO DEBERIAS RESPONDERLE NADA. Que vaya y se queme los ojos y las neuronas estudiando, y si no lo logra, mejor para vos...uno menos con quien pelear...


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> f***


 no le faltó un *?
Concuerdo con ezavalla, hay cosas y cosas, enseñar, compartir es bueno, que te usen *no* (y no es a riesgo, estoy seguro que es adrede  ).

Con respecto al tema del hilo principal (el cual leí solo someramente), mi mejor consejo es: verificá que la pila o batería no esté gastada antes de decir que no funciona


----------

